# Debian Lenny mit ISPConfig3: Mailprobleme



## Eber-Jimmy (25. Dez. 2009)

Hallo,

ich habe auf meinem Root-Server mit Debian Lenny gestern ISPConfig 3 installiert. Habe alles genau nach dem HowTo gemacht (naja entsprechend angepasst auf dem Server natürlich (Domain,...)
Soweit läuft auch alles, auch wenn ISPConfig doch schon sehr gewöhnungsbedürftig ist.

Nur aktuell habe ich das Problem, ich kann weder eMails empfangen noch kommen versendeten eMails irgendwo an. Heißt im klartext, die eMails gehen ins Nirgendwo verloren.

Weis einer woran dies liegen könnte?

Freue mich auch möglichst schnelle Antworten.

Viele Grüße


----------



## nightshift (26. Dez. 2009)

Hatte auch erst dieses Problem dann ging es auf einmal...nur jetzt habe ich das Problem das ich bei Putlook mit IMAP Probleme habe. Denn es können keinerlei Ordner angelegt werden. Nicht mal den für das löschen von Mails....

In Outlook 2010 steht auch immer unten das versucht wird die Ordner zu synchronisieren bzw herunter zu laden...


----------



## Eber-Jimmy (26. Dez. 2009)

Naja soviel Glück habe ich derzeit nicht. Bisher keine Besserung und ich weis ehrlich gesagt auch grad überhaupt nicht, woran es liegen könnte.


----------



## Till (27. Dez. 2009)

Schau ins mail.log und poste die Zeilen, die beim Empfang einer email dort hinzukommen.


----------



## Eber-Jimmy (27. Dez. 2009)

```
Dec 27 06:49:26 whv-server1 postfix/qmgr[3438]: 61FC01E052F: from=<xys@xxxx.de>, size=1260, nrcpt=1 (queue active)
Dec 27 06:49:26 whv-server1 postfix/smtp[24340]: connect to 127.0.0.1[127.0.0.1]:10024: Connection refused
Dec 27 06:49:26 whv-server1 postfix/smtp[24340]: 61FC01E052F: to=<test@xxxx.com>, relay=none, delay=189272, delays=189272/0.01/0/0, dsn=4.4.1, status=defer$
Dec 27 06:50:01 whv-server1 imapd: Connection, ip=[::ffff:127.0.0.1]
Dec 27 06:50:01 whv-server1 imapd: Disconnected, ip=[::ffff:127.0.0.1], time=0
Dec 27 06:50:01 whv-server1 pop3d: Connection, ip=[::ffff:127.0.0.1]
Dec 27 06:50:01 whv-server1 pop3d: Disconnected, ip=[::ffff:127.0.0.1]
Dec 27 06:50:01 whv-server1 postfix/smtpd[24369]: warning: database /etc/aliases.db is older than source file /etc/aliases
Dec 27 06:50:01 whv-server1 postfix/smtpd[24369]: connect from localhost[127.0.0.1]
Dec 27 06:50:01 whv-server1 postfix/smtpd[24369]: lost connection after CONNECT from localhost[127.0.0.1]
Dec 27 06:50:01 whv-server1 postfix/smtpd[24369]: disconnect from localhost[127.0.0.1]
```


```
Dec 27 09:04:26 whv-server1 postfix/qmgr[3438]: E0DFC1E0538: from=<xys@xxxx.de>, size=1190, nrcpt=2 (queue active)
Dec 27 09:04:26 whv-server1 postfix/smtp[3215]: connect to 127.0.0.1[127.0.0.1]:10024: Connection refused
Dec 27 09:04:26 whv-server1 postfix/smtp[3215]: E0DFC1E0538: to=<test1@xxxx.com>, relay=none, delay=59081, delays=59081/0.01/0/0, dsn=4.4.1, status=deferre$
Dec 27 09:04:26 whv-server1 postfix/smtp[3215]: E0DFC1E0538: to=<test@xxxx.com>, relay=none, delay=59081, delays=59081/0.01/0/0, dsn=4.4.1, status=deferred$
Dec 27 09:05:01 whv-server1 imapd: Connection, ip=[::ffff:127.0.0.1]
Dec 27 09:05:01 whv-server1 imapd: Disconnected, ip=[::ffff:127.0.0.1], time=0
Dec 27 09:05:01 whv-server1 pop3d: Connection, ip=[::ffff:127.0.0.1]
Dec 27 09:05:01 whv-server1 pop3d: Disconnected, ip=[::ffff:127.0.0.1]
Dec 27 09:05:01 whv-server1 postfix/smtpd[3244]: warning: database /etc/aliases.db is older than source file /etc/aliases
Dec 27 09:05:01 whv-server1 postfix/smtpd[3244]: connect from localhost[127.0.0.1]
Dec 27 09:05:01 whv-server1 postfix/smtpd[3244]: lost connection after CONNECT from localhost[127.0.0.1]
Dec 27 09:05:01 whv-server1 postfix/smtpd[3244]: disconnect from localhost[127.0.0.1]
Dec 27 09:09:26 whv-server1 postfix/qmgr[3438]: 61FC01E052F: from=<xys@xxxx.de>, size=1260, nrcpt=1 (queue active)
Dec 27 09:09:26 whv-server1 postfix/smtp[3677]: connect to 127.0.0.1[127.0.0.1]:10024: Connection refused
```


----------



## Till (28. Dez. 2009)

Amavisd schenit nicht gestartet zu sein. Ruf mal bitte uaf:

/etc/init.d/amavis restart

und schau dann mal wieder ins log, ob dort oder auf der shell beim amavis restart irgendwelche Fehler eingetragen wurden.


----------



## Eber-Jimmy (29. Dez. 2009)

amavis war nichtmal an, es gibt wohl Probleme mit dem Hostnamen:


```
Starting amavisd: head: cannot open `/etc/mailname' for reading: No such file or directory
hostname: Unknown host
  The value of variable $myhostname is "", but should have been
  a fully qualified domain name; perhaps uname(3) did not provide such.
  You must explicitly assign a FQDN of this host to variable $myhostname
  in /etc/amavis/conf.d/05-node_id, or fix what uname(3) provides as a host's
  network name!
(failed).
```


----------



## Till (29. Dez. 2009)

Dann ist irgendwie Dein Debian nicht ganz komplett, denn /etc/mailname wird von debian bei der Grundinstallation angelegt. Erstelle bitte die Datei:

/etc/mailname

diese muss exakt eine Zeile mit dem kompletten Hostnamen des Servers enthalten, also z.b. server1.deinedomain.de


----------



## Eber-Jimmy (29. Dez. 2009)

Leider keine Besserung.


----------



## planet_fox (30. Dez. 2009)

Poste mal noch mal die logs


----------



## Eber-Jimmy (30. Dez. 2009)

```
Dec 30 12:49:50 whv-server1 amavis[7761]: starting.  /usr/sbin/amavisd-new at  amavisd-new-2.6.1 (20080629), Unicode aware
Dec 30 12:49:50 whv-server1 amavis[7761]: Perl version               5.010000
Dec 30 12:50:01 whv-server1 imapd: Connection, ip=[::ffff:127.0.0.1]
Dec 30 12:50:01 whv-server1 imapd: Disconnected, ip=[::ffff:127.0.0.1], time=0
Dec 30 12:50:01 whv-server1 pop3d: Connection, ip=[::ffff:127.0.0.1]
Dec 30 12:50:01 whv-server1 pop3d: Disconnected, ip=[::ffff:127.0.0.1]
Dec 30 12:50:01 whv-server1 postfix/smtpd[7796]: warning: database /etc/aliases.db is older than source file /etc/aliases
Dec 30 12:50:01 whv-server1 postfix/smtpd[7796]: connect from localhost[127.0.0.1]
Dec 30 12:50:01 whv-server1 postfix/smtpd[7796]: lost connection after CONNECT from localhost[127.0.0.1]
Dec 30 12:50:01 whv-server1 postfix/smtpd[7796]: disconnect from localhost[127.0.0.1]
Dec 30 12:50:45 whv-server1 postfix/smtpd[7796]: connect from srv052.fs-itsolutions.de[83.151.25.206]
Dec 30 12:50:45 whv-server1 postfix/smtpd[7796]: 22DA81E0197: client=srv052.fs-itsolutions.de[83.151.25.206]
Dec 30 12:50:45 whv-server1 postfix/cleanup[8158]: 22DA81E0197: message-id=<4B3B4CA6.6030907@leobo.de>
Dec 30 12:50:45 whv-server1 postfix/qmgr[3204]: 22DA81E0197: from=<xyz@xxx.de>, size=1205, nrcpt=2 (queue active)
Dec 30 12:50:45 whv-server1 postfix/smtpd[7796]: disconnect from srv052.fs-itsolutions.de[83.151.25.206]
Dec 30 12:50:45 whv-server1 postfix/smtp[8160]: connect to 127.0.0.1[127.0.0.1]:10024: Connection refused
Dec 30 12:50:45 whv-server1 postfix/smtp[8160]: 22DA81E0197: to=<test1@xxx.com>, relay=none, delay=0.05, delays=0.04/0.01/0/0, dsn=4.4.1, status=deferred $
Dec 30 12:50:45 whv-server1 postfix/smtp[8160]: 22DA81E0197: to=<test@xxx.com>, relay=none, delay=0.05, delays=0.04/0.01/0/0, dsn=4.4.1, status=deferred ($
Dec 30 12:52:26 whv-server1 postfix/qmgr[3204]: E0DFC1E0538: from=<xyz@xxx.de>, size=1190, nrcpt=2 (queue active)
Dec 30 12:52:26 whv-server1 postfix/qmgr[3204]: 709BE1E0446: from=<root@whv-server1.xxx.net>, size=687, nrcpt=1 (queue active)
Dec 30 12:52:26 whv-server1 postfix/qmgr[3204]: 5ADA51E0445: from=<root@whv-server1.xxx.net>, size=2445, nrcpt=1 (queue active)
Dec 30 12:52:26 whv-server1 postfix/smtp[8197]: connect to 127.0.0.1[127.0.0.1]:10024: Connection refused
Dec 30 12:52:26 whv-server1 postfix/smtp[8199]: connect to 127.0.0.1[127.0.0.1]:10024: Connection refused
Dec 30 12:52:26 whv-server1 postfix/smtp[8197]: E0DFC1E0538: to=<test1@apexxo.com>, relay=none, delay=331961, delays=331961/0.01/0/0, dsn=4.4.1, status=defer$
Dec 30 12:52:26 whv-server1 postfix/smtp[8199]: 709BE1E0446: to=<root@whv-server1.xxx.net>, orig_to=<root>, relay=none, delay=109607, delays=109607/0.02/0$
Dec 30 12:52:26 whv-server1 postfix/smtp[8197]: E0DFC1E0538: to=<test@xxx.com>, relay=none, delay=331961, delays=331961/0.01/0/0, dsn=4.4.1, status=deferr$
Dec 30 12:52:26 whv-server1 postfix/smtp[8199]: connect to 127.0.0.1[127.0.0.1]:10024: Connection refused
Dec 30 12:52:26 whv-server1 postfix/smtp[8199]: 5ADA51E0445: to=<root@whv-server1.xxx.net>, orig_to=<root>, relay=none, delay=109607, delays=109607/0.03/0$
```


----------



## planet_fox (30. Dez. 2009)

Da scheint eion Problem mit amavis zu sein 



> connect to 127.0.0.1[127.0.0.1]:10024: Connection refused


Mach mal folgendes bitte



> netstat -anp --tcp


Dann 



> telnet localhost 10024


und



> postconf content_filter


und schau mal ob die amavisd überhaupt existiert



> cat /etc/amavisd.conf


was steht in der avamisd.conf bei @inet_acl


----------



## Eber-Jimmy (30. Dez. 2009)

Nein es gibt keine amavisd.conf. Jedoch ist Amavis installiert.


----------



## planet_fox (30. Dez. 2009)

mach ne neu Installation, so leid es mir tut


----------



## Eber-Jimmy (31. Dez. 2009)

von Debain?

Dann kann es nur noch am Image liegen. Kann nur anderen Image nutzen, mal sehen ob das klappt.

Edit: Achja meine eMails kommen nun auch endlich zurück:

```
[FONT=-moz-fixed]This is the mail system at host whv-server1.xxx.net.

I'm sorry to have to inform you that your message could not
be delivered to one or more recipients. It's attached below.

For further assistance, please send mail to postmaster.

If you do so, please include this problem report. You can
delete your own text from the attached returned message.

                   The mail system

[EMAIL="test1@apexxo.com"]<test1@xxx>[/EMAIL]: connect to 127.0.0.1[127.0.0.1]:10024: Connection refused
[/FONT]
[FONT=-moz-fixed]

Reporting-MTA: dns; whv-server1.apexxo.net
X-Postfix-Queue-ID: B8BC61E0534
X-Postfix-Sender: rfc822; [email]xyz@xxs.de[/email]
Arrival-Date: Fri, 25 Dec 2009 02:31:53 +0000 (UTC)

Final-Recipient: rfc822; [EMAIL="test1@apexxo.com"]test1@xxx.com[/EMAIL]
Original-Recipient: [EMAIL="rfc822;test1@apexxo.com"]rfc822;test1@xxx.com[/EMAIL]
Action: failed
Status: 4.4.1
Diagnostic-Code: X-Postfix; connect to 127.0.0.1[127.0.0.1]:10024: Connection
    refused
[/FONT]
```


----------



## planet_fox (31. Dez. 2009)

Amvis nimmt die mails nicht an, ja kann an image liegen. Überprüfe mal sofort nach der Install die hostname und mailname ob die files da sind.


----------



## Eber-Jimmy (1. Jan. 2010)

hostname ist da, mailname fehlt. Also liegt es ja wohl am Debian Lenny Image.


----------



## planet_fox (1. Jan. 2010)

Denke ich auch, blöd


----------



## Eber-Jimmy (6. Jan. 2010)

Welches OS könnte ich anstelle von Debian lenny und Etch nehmen? (leider sind beide fehlerhaft). 

Zur Auswahl hätte ich CentOS, Fedora, Gentoo, OpenSUSE und Ubuntu.


----------



## Burge (6. Jan. 2010)

nihm debian und bring es in Ordnung. Wenn du mit Ispconfig arbeiten willst ist der beste weil meist getestete Unterbau.


----------



## Till (6. Jan. 2010)

> Welches OS könnte ich anstelle von Debian lenny und Etch nehmen? (leider sind beide fehlerhaft).


Beide setups laufen perfekt auf zig tausenden von Servern weltweit, wie burge gesagt hat ist es das einfachste setup und die beste Wahl für ISPConfig.


----------



## Eber-Jimmy (6. Jan. 2010)

Nunja wenn ein Image fehlerhaft (wer weis was da noch so fehlt) ist und ich daran auch nicht viel ändern kann (da ich auf diese angewiesen bin), kann ich es auch nichtwirklich produktiv nutzen!


----------



## Burge (6. Jan. 2010)

Wer ist denn dein Anbieter, kann mir nicht wirklich vorstellen das, das Image defekt ist. Denke der Fehler ist doch beim umsetzten der Installanleitung zu suchen.


----------



## Eber-Jimmy (6. Jan. 2010)

Ich mache die Installation nicht sondern wird automatisch durch ein System erledigt. Musss nur Image auswählen, wie partitioniert werden soll, Hostname eingeben und evtl. noch SSH-Public-Key und dann wird es installiert. 
Bekomme dann nur noch root Passwort. 

Mehr kann ich leider auch nicht machen.

Edit: Also ich habe mich auch nach der Installanleitung hier gehalten. Aber es gibt eben Probs mit eMail Versand/Empfang. Leider lief ja ISPCP ncihtmal wirklich auf dem System (genau die selben Probleme) werde wohl nun anderes OS installieren.


----------



## Burge (7. Jan. 2010)

das ist schon klar das du das image nicht machst. Aber ich glaube mal einfach nicht das, das fehlerhaft ist. Daher die Frage bei welchem Anbieter du bist.


----------



## Till (7. Jan. 2010)

Außerdem solltest Du bei der Image Auswahl immer ein minimal image nehmen, auf dem nur ssh läuft. Also kein LAMP image. Dann ist es noch gut Debian zu nehmen, da es meiner Erfahrung nach die wenigsten Probleme macht.


----------



## Eber-Jimmy (7. Jan. 2010)

Ein anderes kann ich sowieso nicht auswählen. (Gibt nur minimal Images zur Auswahl)

Ich probier anstelle von ISPConfig nun ISPCP nochmal darauf. Sofern das ohne Probleme funktioniert, bleibt es drauf.


----------



## Laubie (7. Jan. 2010)

Zitat von Burge:


> ... Daher die Frage bei welchem Anbieter du bist.


evtl liest hier ja auch jemand mit, der seinen Server auch da hat, und weiß, was du falsch machst...


----------



## Eber-Jimmy (8. Jan. 2010)

Bin bei manitu.

Wird sich aber wohl nun geklärt haben. Habe nun ispcP installiert (das zweitemal auf dem Server) unter Lenny und es klappt diesmal einwandfrei mit eMails.


----------



## Eber-Jimmy (8. Jan. 2010)

Naja klappt doch nicht so wie ich es mir vorstellte. 
Also eMails kann ich versenden, die kommen auch an, nur sobald ich auf diese EMail antworte kommt die nicht an.

hier ein mail.log Auszug:

```
Jan  8 12:53:20 whv-server1 postfix/smtpd[7363]: connect from srv052.fs-itsolutions.de[83.151.25.206]
Jan  8 12:53:20 whv-server1 postfix/policyd-weight[7366]: decided action=PREPEND X-policyd-weight: using cached result; rate: -8.5; <client=83.151.25.206> <h$
Jan  8 12:53:20 whv-server1 postgrey[7378]: action=greylist, reason=early-retry (10s missing), client_name=srv052.fs-itsolutions.de, client_address=83.151.25$
Jan  8 12:53:20 whv-server1 postfix/smtpd[7363]: NOQUEUE: reject: RCPT from srv052.fs-itsolutions.de[83.151.25.206]: 450 4.2.0 <info@bormen-plockern.com>: Re$
Jan  8 12:53:21 whv-server1 postfix/smtpd[7363]: disconnect from srv052.fs-itsolutions.de[83.151.25.206]
Jan  8 12:53:22 whv-server1 postfix/smtpd[7364]: connect from srv052.fs-itsolutions.de[83.151.25.206]
Jan  8 12:53:22 whv-server1 postfix/policyd-weight[17031]: decided action=PREPEND X-policyd-weight: using cached result; rate: -8.5; <client=83.151.25.206> <$
Jan  8 12:53:22 whv-server1 postgrey[7378]: action=greylist, reason=early-retry (8s missing), client_name=srv052.fs-itsolutions.de, client_address=83.151.25.$
Jan  8 12:53:22 whv-server1 postfix/smtpd[7364]: NOQUEUE: reject: RCPT from srv052.fs-itsolutions.de[83.151.25.206]: 450 4.2.0 <info@bormen-plockern.com>: Re$
Jan  8 12:53:22 whv-server1 postfix/smtpd[7364]: disconnect from srv052.fs-itsolutions.de[83.151.25.206]
Jan  8 12:53:24 whv-server1 postfix/smtpd[7355]: connect from srv052.fs-itsolutions.de[83.151.25.206]
Jan  8 12:53:24 whv-server1 postfix/policyd-weight[17031]: decided action=PREPEND X-policyd-weight: using cached result; rate: -8.5; <client=83.151.25.206> <$
Jan  8 12:53:24 whv-server1 postgrey[7378]: action=greylist, reason=early-retry (6s missing), client_name=srv052.fs-itsolutions.de, client_address=83.151.25.$
Jan  8 12:53:24 whv-server1 postfix/smtpd[7355]: NOQUEUE: reject: RCPT from srv052.fs-itsolutions.de[83.151.25.206]: 450 4.2.0 <info@bormen-plockern.com>: Re$
Jan  8 12:53:24 whv-server1 postfix/smtpd[7355]: disconnect from srv052.fs-itsolutions.de[83.151.25.206]
Jan  8 12:53:48 whv-server1 postfix/smtpd[7363]: connect from srv052.fs-itsolutions.de[83.151.25.206]
Jan  8 12:53:48 whv-server1 postfix/policyd-weight[7366]: decided action=PREPEND X-policyd-weight: using cached result; rate: -8.5; <client=83.151.25.206> <h$
Jan  8 12:53:48 whv-server1 postgrey[7378]: action=pass, reason=triplet found, delay=611, client_name=srv052.fs-itsolutions.de, client_address=83.151.25.206,$
Jan  8 12:53:48 whv-server1 postfix/smtpd[7363]: B81B4E6070C: client=srv052.fs-itsolutions.de[83.151.25.206]
Jan  8 12:53:48 whv-server1 postfix/cleanup[7380]: B81B4E6070C: message-id=<4B472AD6.1060108@leobo.de>
Jan  8 12:53:48 whv-server1 postfix/qmgr[7120]: B81B4E6070C: from=<joshua.brueck@leobo.de>, size=1789, nrcpt=1 (queue active)
Jan  8 12:53:48 whv-server1 postfix/smtpd[7363]: disconnect from srv052.fs-itsolutions.de[83.151.25.206]
Jan  8 12:53:48 whv-server1 postfix/virtual[7382]: fatal: open database /etc/postfix/ispcp/mailboxes.db: Permission denied
Jan  8 12:53:49 whv-server1 postfix/master[7115]: warning: process /usr/lib/postfix/virtual pid 7382 exit status 1
Jan  8 12:53:49 whv-server1 postfix/master[7115]: warning: /usr/lib/postfix/virtual: bad command startup -- throttling
```
Kann es an Postgrey liegen?


----------



## Till (8. Jan. 2010)

Dann frag am besten mal bei den ISPCP Entwicklern. Das hier ist das ISPConfig Forum.


----------



## Burge (8. Jan. 2010)

Du nutzt nicht mehr ispconfig, daher kannst mit dein anderen Produkt hier nicht auf Hilfe hoffen. 

Frage mal bei denen im Forum aber ich kein mir einfach nicht vorstellen das bei dir alles fehlerhaft sein soll.


----------

